# Alberta Elk !!



## bowhunter1313 (Oct 17, 2005)

I am going on my first ever elk hunt this september and will be guided by Chad Lentz - Savage encounters. He guides tom miranda and greg ritz along with some other big names in the industry. Lucky for me a good friend of mine knows him well and has been hunting with him numerous times for elk, mose and mule deer so he will be guiding my friend and I. I am super pumped to learn from him and hopefully bag an elk. My frind has had 100% success on elk with him over the years and 4 of hid 6 have been over 300" class.. September cannot come soon enough!! We will be flyingso taking meat home in coolers..not going to be cheap. I will take 2 coolers and hope I have that problem!! The hides will be delivere to a taxidermy friend of chads in minnesota so that is not an issue (if lucky enough to score)..... Looking for suggestions on minor gear that might not be on the obvious list to an elk rookie. I have quality boots, rangefinder, good binocs, back, raingear, layered clothing, camera, rifle, etc.... does anyone have a suggestion as to an often overlooked item? Thanks and come on September !!


----------



## buckhunter10 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice!!! Your guide will have suggestions. When I hunt I usually have too much stuff (according to my father lol!), but at one point in time I've used all that I had. Don't depend on electronics, make sure you have 2 good compasses and a good survival and first aid kit including advil and other over the counter remedies for any situation. Also, Elk are big. Ask your guide if he knows any shipping companies to ship your meat, hide, antlers back. It may be a better solution then relying on the airlines not to screw something up. I'm planning a trip to Alaska and these are all the things I've looked into. have fun, take video/pics and good luck!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Man that sounds awesome. This year leading up to September is definately going to drag for you. I think a compass and gps with extra batteries would be a good idea and some snacks like beef jerky just in case something happens. Good kuck, be safe and make sure you get pictures on here of your giant elk when you get back.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Sun glasses and a extra pair of eye glasses if you need them.
Foot powder


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Get in shape
If your a lardass
get in better shape.

Why the rifle and not the bow???


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

The absolute best boots you can afford than break them in. MOLESKIN!!! Didnt take 1 myself to Montana when I chased the mighty Wapiti but when I go again I think I would take a quality walking stick. The descent on the mountains is mighty hard on the knees.


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Duct tape


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Fire Starting Kit for any weather condition.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

A couple of odd things i carry are small thing of pure honey used for helping prevent infections in a wound it also works great for cold sores, a small container with cotton balls smeared in vaseline for starting fires (works great)....I also carry a few of those large heat pads that you peel and stick for back pain. If you get really cold you can peel these and put them inside your clothes at core spots and they are an amazing source of heat for a few hours plus lite weight and take up very little room in a pack. I always carry a spare charged cellphone battery in my pack too.

tjstebb


----------



## bowhunter1313 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses guys. I prefer bowhunting but was invited by a friend and he prefers rifle hunting and he has arranged for a very good price on the hunt so I am tagging along. Next time I chase elk will be with a stick n string, but even though it is rifle it will be mid september so the bulls will still be bugling and calling wil be used. I have never been elk hunting so this will be the greatest hunt I have ever been on and a long time dream come true. Hopefully I will score and then can go back and chase one with a bow. I did get some nice Miendle Canada boots from Cabelas, not cheap but they are NICE!!! I already have them broke in but will be sure to buy some mole skin, duct tape and some of the large heat pads for my back. Sometimes my lower back gets stiff. I am back on my workout routine of running 3 days and lifting 3 days so hopefully I will be in decent shape. Thanks again and HOPEFULLY I will have some good pics to post late September.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Weight training will help but cardio training will help more, P90x or something similar. One thing that will really make a difference is being able to hit what you are shooting at. The only way to do that is to practice off hand shooting. Once your rifle is sighted in walk away from the bench. An inexpensive way to practice eye hand coordination is to use a 22 configured similar to the rifle you will be hunting with. Shooting 5,000+ rounds in the months leading up to your trip will allow you to make the shot of a lifetime on your hunt of a lifetime.

I've hunted Colorado, Idaho and Montana many different times for elk and mule deer. A close shot will be 200 yards but expect to shoot much farther. A couple other things also come to mind, that you won't regret taking with you, are a quality rain suit and quality optics. You will spend many hours a day (4+) looking through your binoculars. Cheap bino's don't cut it; think about investing in Sworovski, Zeiss or Lieca or better binoculars. They will last you a lifetime.

Good luck.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Weight training will help but cardio training will help more, P90x or something similar. One thing that will really make a difference is being able to hit what you are shooting at. The only way to do that is to practice off hand shooting. Once your rifle is sighted in walk away from the bench. An inexpensive way to practice eye hand coordination is to use a 22 configured similar to the rifle you will be hunting with. Shooting 5,000+ rounds in the months leading up to your trip will allow you to make the shot of a lifetime on your hunt of a lifetime.
> 
> I've hunted Colorado, Idaho and Montana many different times for elk and mule deer. A close shot will be 200 yards but expect to shoot much farther. A couple other things also come to mind, that you won't regret taking with you, are a quality rain suit and quality optics. You will spend many hours a day (4+) looking through your binoculars. Cheap bino's don't cut it; think about investing in Sworovski, Zeiss or Lieca or better binoculars. They will last you a lifetime.
> 
> Good luck.


lol


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Shooting sticks that can double as a walking stick.

I carry some nippers in my pack so I can brush myself in real quick with out making alot of noise using a saw or knife.

Speaking of a pack....carry what you truely need and not alot of useless stuff that adds weight. Use ziplocks for moisture sensitive things like a camera. Clouds, fog and drizzle should be expected at altitude.

Can't emphasize the importance of getting in shape. Hop on the inclined treadmill and start walking now.

If you're at altitude the oxygen is a little thinner, you'll find yourself breathing alot harder. If you feel a headache coming on, take a break.

Like already mentioned, practice your awkward and off hand shots...even with a bipod.

Manage your expectations.....unless you get lucky the first day...elk hunting can be alot of work. Don't get frustrated...be patient and keep working at it.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Good times, cant wait to hear how you do!, Gun or Bow?

I had my moose meat shipped back 2004 and it was higher than I thought it would be. Go prepared and Idea of shipping if your lucky! I went and picked it up in midland.


----------

